# Rub Question



## Shyone (Feb 1, 2010)

Hello  .

Ive seen a BIG Rub. The size is 27inch L 12 inch W & 16inch H. It does come with a lid. But would I need the lid as its so tall?. I would put things in the Rub for them to climb on but wouldn't build too high.

What do you think would they escape?

Thanks 
Shyone


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

mice will easily jump out,a lid is essential.


----------



## Shyone (Feb 1, 2010)

Oh ok thanks xxx


----------

